# Please help ID this algae



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Please help me ID this algae, if you know how to eliminate this, please let me know!

My water parameters are as follows,

PH 6.6 using fluval peat granules 
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 3-5ppm
Phosphate 0ppm using phosphate sponge
CO2 20-30ppm

Lighting 100W LED, should output around 1.5W/gallon, don't feel like to trim plants too often, so ramped it down...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I fight with the same type of string algae as well. I'm new to planted tanks and from my reading, it seems that your change in lights may have caused the outbreak. Your plants aren't taking as much nutrients cause of less light period and the algae is using the excess nutrients. 

so anyway, to answer your question, I've seen that algae described as string algae.

-Rob


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Rob. I forgot to list that the lighting always had been the same for about a year or so already.

This algae was introduced a bit after I upgraded to a new filter (XP5). It's a used filter, so I did clean the filter and foams. Half of the biomedia came from my old filter. I begin to suspect it's from the microscopic dead bacteria in the filter...

Thanks for the ID. Did anyone successfully fought off this algae before?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW, that is quite the outbreak 

It looks to be a combination of algae.

I believe you have:


Hair Algae
BBA
Cyanobacteria

I don't belive the plants are salvageable and an algae die-off would probably affect you nitrification cycle profoundly, SO....

I would suggest removing all affected plants (and throwing them away)
Bleaching and dechlorinating alll affected ornaments
Doing a massive (2/3) W/C

Typically outbreaks like yours are initiated by excess nutrients, light, and insufficient carbon (not enough Flourish Excel/Metricide or CO2)
I would cut your photo-period to 6 hours/day
Stop Dosing Macros/Micros!
Do a massive W/C
And repopulate the tank with quick growing stem plant
and finally.....
Ease back into minimal dosing (limiting Nitrogen and cutting out Phosphates, as they may be enough supplied through your fish feeding routine)

Hopefully this helps.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Stuart,

Thanks for the informative explanation. I had my tank cycled and stable for a long time already. Recently, I changed the filter to a larger one, but it was an used filter. I probably did not clean it that thoroughly, and thus... this algae outbreak happened!

I am going to try as you suggested and see how it goes 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mban (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is a site that might help you out

PG: Algae - An Overview - PlantGeek.net


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the link mban!

After cleaning out the algae/plants/decor and start dosing metricide again, the algae hasn't came back... yet.
i hope it stays that way


----------

